# Brisket EXTREMELY Hot-n-Fast



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Been awhile, howdy folks!

Doing yet another EXTREMELY Hot-n-Fast Brisket.
2.5 hours of mixed Hickory and Mesquite smoke at 275°-300°.
Then kicking the temp up to 375°-400°.
Once the IT hits 165° it'll be wrapped in paper, back into the 375°-400° and finished till probe tender.

Bought a Costco prime packer, 21.69lbs, trimmed it weighed approx 17lbs.
Rubbed with coarse Kosher salt, freshly cracked peppercorns and granulated garlic/onion.
Wrapped overnight to let the salt brine into the meat a bit.

Untrimmed










Trimmed and Rubbed










2.5 hours in, flipped and raised the temp to 375°-400°










Stand by brisket fans


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

IT is 165° and its time to wrap


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Chef Snacks, Burnt Ends










SBR, Honey and Butter










Mmmmm!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You a Bad Dude.
I always enjoy seeing your posts.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It's done, wrapped in a towel and resting on the counter till dinner.
I got sidetracked and let the IT get to 208°, needless to say it was probe tender, it feels like jello.
It'll get a good 2hr rest as the ladies have dinner scheduled for 5pm.

More to come, stay tuned for the unwrapping, slicing and of course... The money shots.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah, been missing your posts, this looks amazing, I have one in the freezer that I need to cook, I may try this.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

DLo said:


> Hell yeah, been missing your posts, this looks amazing, I have one in the freezer that I need to cook, I may try this.


Thanks, very kind of you.
I kind'a fell out of the habit of posting cooks.

This Extreme Hot-n-Fast 375°-400°works best with larger briskets, 15lbs or heavier.
Done this way it is about a 7 hour cook time.
Done without the lower temp smoke period it is a 5 hour cook.


Briskets lightter than 15lbs will do better with a normal Hot-n-Fast method of 275°-300°.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> You a Bad Dude.
> I always enjoy seeing your posts.


Thank you.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

That looks too good....


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

dang Chile, thought maybe you caught the Corona V. good to hear from ya. brisket looks great.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> dang Chile, thought maybe you caught the Corona V. good to hear from ya. brisket looks great.


 Thanks, no, not yet at least.
I just haven't been cooking as much, nor documenting what I've cooked and just fell out of the habit.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Fishing Dad said:


> That looks too good....


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh lort, what a good looking piece of meat. I don't say that to many guys. But chile is the master. Dang makes me want to fire up the egg.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> Thanks, no, not yet at least.
> I just haven't been cooking as much, nor documenting what I've cooked and just fell out of the habit.


yeah, i totally understand. i'm cookin, but seldom document anything untill i get through and really like it, then regret not taking pics. also trying to lose weight(down 12 lbs), so the cooking lacks bacon, rice, potato and all the other stuff that really like to cook with.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

When the Pandemic is over, we're going to have a get together at Blue Angel Rec Park. Cooks welcomed and wanted. We'll make it work. Chile is in charge of the grills!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Thanks, very kind of you.
> I kind'a fell out of the habit of posting cooks..



That ain't the reason....you ran outta crap to cook is the reason!!!


On point again brother, looks DELICIOUS!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Still you need you to make this.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

